# Spinning Wheel & 4-Shaft Weaving loom for sale. Looking for rug loom.



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

FOR SALE -

Beautiful Leclerc Artisat 4-harness, 6-treadle floor loom. Folds for ease of mobility and storage - $600.00. I will consider a partial trade for a Union 36 rug loom in excellent condition.

Ashford Traditional Spinning Wheel, 2 bobbins w/Lazy Kate. Spins beautifully, in great condition. Comes w/3 lbs. combed Romney Sliver and 3 washed, uncombed partial fleeces. $200.00

LOOKING FOR: A "Union 36" 2-harness rug loom in very good condition.

Cross posted.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Where do you live? It would help us to know if you are driving distance. Thanks. Could I ask what are the fleeces of?


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Cdambro said:


> Where do you live? It would help us to know if you are driving distance. Thanks. Could I ask what are the fleeces of?


I am in Iron Mountain, Michigan. The partial fleeces are Shetland & Suffolk.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow the price for the wheel is wonderful. Hope you sell it soon and you get your rug loom. Would you be willing to sell the fiber separate?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Do you have pictures of the wheel?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a Union Rug Loom. Don't recall the model #. It's at the other place. Let's keep in touch.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

mama879 said:


> Wow the price for the wheel is wonderful. Hope you sell it soon and you get your rug loom. Would you be willing to sell the fiber separate?


Thank you, but no. I want the fiber to stay with the wheel in case a new spinner buys it.
:sm01:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you post pictures.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm In OHIO and interested in the wheel. Would like to see pictures. Thank you


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

mama879 said:


> Can you post pictures.


Here are pictures of my Ashford Traditional Wheel and my Leclerc Artisat 4-harness, 6 treadle loom. Sorry it took so long, my computer is not being cooperative.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

BirchPoint said:


> I have a Union Rug Loom. Don't recall the model #. It's at the other place. Let's keep in touch.


Okay, thank you! :sm02:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

margotschmitz said:


> Here are pictures of my Ashford Traditional Wheel and my Leclerc Artisat 4-harness, 6 treadle loom. Sorry it took so long, my computer is not being cooperative.


Thank you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

margotschmitz said:


> Here are pictures of my Ashford Traditional Wheel and my Leclerc Artisat 4-harness, 6 treadle loom. Sorry it took so long, my computer is not being cooperative.


Thanks. Unfortunately, I am not around the corner. You also may do well selling on Craig's List in your area.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Cdambro said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately, I am not around the corner. You also may do well selling on Craig's List in your area.


Thank you. :sm02:


----------

